# Gold Ocean Aquarium needs a new name?



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't wish to offend anyone but seeing as Gold Ocean Aquarium is no longer selling saltwater fish, maybe they should remove "Ocean" from the name? Just saying....


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

I agree...........

And Redflagdeals....don't sell red flags either!!!!


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

flagtail said:


> I agree...........
> 
> And Redflagdeals....don't sell red flags either!!!!


Yeah and what's with the Redflagdeals transport trucks. Do the import deals by the truck load?


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Whats with Starbucks! What do they sell?


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

And Big Als too!

Last time I was there......they only had small Als......


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

but doesn't apple and blackberry sell fruits?


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I love where this thread is going. Keep them coming!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

What happened to the First Cup?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

What about Petsmart if your pet was smart he wouldnt let you take him to petsmart


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

gtaaquaria should keep the gta heh


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

I went to "White Rose" because I was actually looking to buy a white rose to propose. But I couldn't find any. 

True story, took place 9 years ago.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

tobalman said:


> I went to "White Rose" because I was actually looking to buy a white rose to propose. But I couldn't find any.
> 
> True story, took place 9 years ago.


Aww  That is sweet


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I always wondered about eBay. "E" I get, cause its electronic. But where does the "Bay" come from???  Would be better as eBid or eBuy or eCheapelectronicsandjewelrywithfreeshippingfromhongkong 



disman_ca said:


> I don't wish to offend anyone but seeing as Gold Ocean Aquarium is no longer selling saltwater fish, maybe they should remove "Ocean" from the name? Just saying....


Gold _River _Aquarium?


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I was looking for a pet tiger when I went in to tigerDirect


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

I went into Victoria's secret to find this girl named Victoria that I knew
but all I found was lingerie!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

How come "The Bay" doesn't sell any boating or fishing related stuff?


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I did NOT get Burned at Sears!

Lee


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

What do they sell at giant tiger ?

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=43.798384,-79.290202


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Oh and do they sell trees an fish on
"amazon"


----------

